# logiciel de transfert FTP



## marc-aurel (11 Mai 2006)

bonjour,

jusqu'à présent j'utilisais dreamweaver uniquement comme logiciel de transfert ftp car j'appréciais la possibilité de ne pouvoir télécharger que les fichiers les plus récents ( et pas le site en entier à chaque mise à jour).

Comme je suis sous MacTel je cherche un logiciel en UB qui propose cette possibilté. (si possible gratuit et simple d'utilisation car e ne suis super calé en transfert ftp)

auriez vous quelque chose à me proposer ?

merci


----------



## takamaka (11 Mai 2006)

Cyberduck et c'est gratuit. Pire encore, c'est même traduit en français...


----------



## Alycastre (12 Mai 2006)

Transmit pour une poignée d'euros, est bien aussi .


----------



## Lamar (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je déterre ce vieux post, parce que je rencontre de nombreux problèmes avec Cyberduck (que j'apprécie par ailleurs) et que je voudrais changer de logiciel de transfert ftp. Je cherche quelque chose de simple (genre glisser déposer) et de gratuit. Merci à tous ceux qui pourront me proposer quelque chose.
Avec Cyberduck je n'arrive que rarement à transférer de gros dossiers : il perd la connexion, il me dit que je ne peux pas avoir plus de deux connexions simultanées (alors qu'il n'y qu'un transfert en cours), etc.... Si quelqu'un a une idée là dessus, ça m'intéresse.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2009)

ce que tu décris est anormal
le plus simple : voir les sujets cyberduck pour réparer car c'est un très bon outil

( en tant qu'accro Maqg tu trouveras)


----------



## twinworld (18 Juillet 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Avec Cyberduck je n'arrive que rarement à transférer de gros dossiers : il perd la connexion, il me dit que je ne peux pas avoir plus de deux connexions simultanées (alors qu'il n'y qu'un transfert en cours), etc.... Si quelqu'un a une idée là dessus, ça m'intéresse.


ça m'est aussi arrivé que Cyberduck n'arrive pas à m'uploader un fichier pour X raison. J'ai fini par laisser tomber et revenir à Fetch. Il est pas gratuit, mais quelques dollars pour jamais être emmerdé, moi je prends. 
Sinon, ici http://www.toocharger.com/macintosh/internet/client-ftp/ , il y a quelques propositions gratuites.


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2009)

Je ne saurai trop recommander le projet _open-source_ filezilla


----------



## Lamar (18 Juillet 2009)

Finalement j'ai un peu insisté avec Cyberduck et je pense avoir trouvé la solution (ou une solution), j'ai décoché les fichiers ignorés dans l'onglet transferts, avancé. Depuis ça marche bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2009)

Du temps où iWeb ne savait pas publier ailleurs que sur .Mac, donc avant iWeb '09, j'utilisais FireFTP (extension pour Firefox).


----------

